# Let's See them Does!!



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Okay, same as 'lets see them bucks!!' but for does  I'll get mine up soon....


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Okay

RHR Moose ST Calypso 88% Boer Doeling born on valentines day 
[attachment=0:3v3yjtk0]katrinas 033.jpg[/attachment:3v3yjtk0]

hmm, that's all i could find :scratch: i guess I'll have to take pics tomorrow, BTW i got two Nigerian does, a purebred Nubian and a full blood Boer recently ( don't really know why i just didn't get the Boer- but i was in a situation) so i could use help on their conformation- because i know nothing about dairy.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

well i put up three of my does.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i like twists color, i like the goldens. great does!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Here are 3 of my does as well.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

faith is purrty


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yes faith also caught my eye right away.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

this is my nicest junior doe form this year. though she looks dippy in the chine it was the fact that she wasnt cooraperating for her photo shoot. she levels out quite nicely. 
















this is one of my yearling does that now belongs to sue (cybil on the board here) She is one of my favorites that i have bred.








this is my nicest sr. doe
















Juju is just an all around nice doe i live her length of body her long neck and pretty head. She has an excellent rear udder and nice sized easy to milk teats. She is standing on great feet and legs as well. She is the dam to the lavender colored jr. doe as well.
beth


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

Apple Yard's Bambi
herd queen








Apple Yard's Tillie
i think she is pg and will pop by end of year  








Green Gables CB Twinkle Lil Star








the above 3 will be bred this year
the following 2 will not be bred
Heavenly Haven's Angelic Angels Wing








Whispering Pines Ivy


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

The Boyd's AnaBella
will be bred








The Boyd's AnaStasia
Bella's sister and will be bred also








all of the above goats are mini nubians
the following is a standard nubian and will not be bred
Seigneur Farms Remember Me
don't have a good pic of her - sorry


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, I have WAY to many does to boor you all with so i will just do the ones that took the awards this year at the shows.
This is Monica. She took Grand Champion at the Estes Park Wool Market out to 372 goats. She also placed first in her class at the Colorado State Fair and was going for the Grand Cahampion.








Hope she took the reserve at the Estes Park Wool market. She placed second at the Colorado State Fair in her class behind Monica. 









Here is Lillie Anne. She placed first in her class at Estes Park out of 39 does. 








Here is another one that placed second to Lillie Anne.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Here are some more.
Penny Lane was the Grand Champion at our county fair, Second at the State Fair and the Wool Market. She has placed Grand Champion every year in one show or another for 4 years now.









Precious was Reserve to Penny Lane at the County Fair.









Here is Topaz, as you have seen on my posts. Grand Champion at the Colorado State Fair.








Daisie Mae her daughter placed third at the State Fair, out of 42 does. She is Topaz's baby.









I have to post one of these. My daughter and Sophie have won Showmanship and the Over all for years. I tell everyone it is 50/50. It is by no means all my daughter. it is Sophie. She just LOVES being in the show rings.

OH Sophie also places third at the Colorado State Fair, out of 19 does. She was the oldest doe in there. I was really happy because she is still really holding on to beautiful Cashmere for that age.









OK, I will not go any more. I have 13 does.


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

I do not have a Doe yet


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

> yes faith also caught my eye right away.





> faith is purrty


Thanks guys, your too sweet! :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Sparks, look at the udder on your senior doe (i dont know much about udders) but it is very impressive.

Hevanly Haven, love the pic of AnaStaisia- look a that face!

Very impressive show wins sweetgoats, i didnt know that you could show in halters.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

I've really got to get my pictures organized..... they're scattered all over the hard drive. Dolly, the most beautiful doe I have isn't pictures, neither is Hope - my newest doe.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

crap........ I'd help if I uploaded the pics...... sorry


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

AlaskaBoers said:


> Very impressive show wins sweetgoats, i didnt know that you could show in halters.


 Thanks we were really pleased this year. I know Angora can either show in a halter, collar or not at all. We can show in halters or just collars, but we pick the halters. More control if they need it.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

These are the best pics I have of some of our best does. . . . we have several that are "favorites" and all are unique and have their good points and points we'd like to improve.

Camanna AL Sarai - very nice doe who produces beautiful kids that are as good and better than herself! Can't wait to see her daughter's udder next year!

















Sugar Pine RHB Sunset Splash (lots of Goodwood behind this girl!) Sunset is probably my favorite, she is sooooo sweet and has super conformation too!! 









I'll attach Claribelle's pics. She is probably my favorite of our almost yearling does.  She has very nice conformation and awesome milking lines, grand-daughter to Tiger I and I LOVE her dam! Claribelle could be improved on a couple areas but I have no doubt Royal Blue will help out on those things!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I won't post all of my does, just the ones I think are the best 

Lost Spring Caramel 
















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









She appraised EX 90 this year, she's a lovely doe, so dairy and she walks so beautifully. She's got great feet and legs too. I'd like to see more heigh to her rear udder, but other than that its very nice. She peaked at 10lbs of milk this year. I'd love to have a girl one of these days from her :hair:

J-Haven's Raven Beauty








Raven excells in general appearance and dairy character. Due to some health issues which we have resolved she does not milk very well, but she has Top Ten animals back in her lines. She was not appraised this year due to being out of condition. I cannot wait to get a daughter from her, she really knows how to pass on the good traits. Here is her yearling daughter Rush, who appraised 85 and was 18th place yearling milker at this year's Nationals.
http://www.stevepopephotography.com/web ... eID=184119
http://www.stevepopephotography.com/web ... eID=184110

Lost Spring SS Tuscon























Awesome doe, appraised VG 89 this year, could have gone 90 if she wasn't underweight. She kidded with quads this year and peaked at 14lbs of milk. She's an easy doe to milk, she's sssssoooooo dairy and she's an overall really nice doe. We have two daughters from her which we are very happy with.

Sandy Lane CSF Gertrude(she's stretching for the side pic b/c she wouldn't let me set her up)























As a milking yearling, Gertie is a HUGE doe, the appraiser could not get over how big Gertie is for only a yearling. She appraised VG 88 this year. She is probably the most stylish doe we have, she's really long, dairy and very upstanding. She peaked at 4 lbs of milk this year, I'm hoping for more this coming freshening.

and the Obers

GCH Singing-Spruce WHK Symphony 9*M AI Elite Dam(yes she has a really long title )















Left pic is Symphony as a dry 4 year old, right pic is her as a 2nd freshening two year old.
Symphony did not settle to an AI last year at her previous owners so she came to us dry. She appraised EX 90 as a dry doe! She is huge for an Oberhasli, very tall, very long, I just love her. I cannot say what her rear udder looks like full because I've never seen it. Her dam appraised EX 91EEEE so I cannot wait to see what Symphony's appraisal score will be next year.

Singing-Spruce SEQ Sophia















Sophie is Symphony's granddaughter(don't they look alike?) she's much more dairy than her grandma and she's a very stylish little doe. She will be dry for '09 but I can't wait to see how she's going to look. She appraised VVV, overall V.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

these are my two new does, i got two days ago. the nubian came with the boer for free. FB boer is bred to a FB buck
due in feb. so it was a good deal. they have never been set up so they werent into it, but i look forward 
to seeing them in their 'show clothes' and the nubian shaved with an udder. the boer is very thick and wide, i can fit four fingers between her horns, -btw the horns bug me, they curl around the head, is that a dq?


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Thank you AlaskaBoers, Juju is a very impressive doe, not just in looks but personality. She isdefinatly my favorite of everyone.
beth


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Here's Lyrae, she's a great doe! Passes color on (okay I've only had her have one kid, but he has the coloring!) She has a great udder I think, except for the pocket in the front. She's a good milker too. Too bad I'm terrible at setting her up so she doesn't look near as good as I know she actually is. She comes from Dill's a Little Goat Farm originally but I bought her from a lady in Kansas.


















Now Lyric, who I bought unregistered but is now registered as Experimental (her sire is registered) I think she also looks better when she's not set up. (again my fault, lol) Haven't bred her yet so I have no idea how her udder will look.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

You can see pics of my does on my website at http://www.freewebs.com/redneckacres . I dont have a picture of my buck on there. He'd be all harry anyways as I dont show bucks. Kadisha is probably my favorite doe out of my herd. I can hardly wait to see how she freshens as a two year old. Scrumptious isn't my top doe-but I still like her anyways. Well, except when she pops an attitude in the milk barn. :GAAH: . I don't have pictures of her saanen cross doelings-but they are pretty darn nice looking so far. I'm hoping she gives me a LaMancha doe kid or two this coming year.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Oh everyone has such pretty little does. It is so much fun to look at the different breeds and how different the are.

Now I know my does are not all that. but

Lily- really puffy right now. I can't wait til next spring to get a nice shot of her.









Dixie a little too stretched out. . 









And just for fun. . . my grade pygmy and 1st goat. Cheyenne


----------

